
Amazon EC2 Service Level Agreement - TomAnthony
https://aws.amazon.com/ec2/sla/
======
soccerdave
Considering amazon is always available according to their status page, this
shouldn’t be too hard to meet.

For the record, I’m running in us-west-2 and have barely had any issues in the
past 3+ years but I do wish they were more transparent with their status.

------
FLGMwt
This is pretty neat! I'm honestly surprised they didn't stagger this update
with a new tiered availability pricing, kind of like the discounted S3 option
for reduced redundancy.

~~~
TheDong
That would imply they have a way to offer said reduced redundancy in a cost-
saving way.

With s3 it's easy: store fewer copies.

With ec2, it's much harder.

~~~
Saaster
You don't have to actually offer reduced redundancy to have multiple price
points. Amazon could have added an option for big corporations to pay more for
the increased SLA, the existence of the improved service agreement itself
being the thing you're paying for.

Actual availability numbers is often secondary to Big Corp customers. The
benefit of the CYA/SLA agreement, is that when shit does hit the fan, as the
manager you get to shrug and say "well, we bought the improved SLA, not my
fault Amazon failed to deliver".

~~~
Terretta
To be clear, you will pay more unless you have enough scale to already run
more than {num_AZs_in_region} nodes for your workload.

If you want to be sure you get paid if you’re offline, your workloads have to
be spread across all AZs in the region.

Otherwise your subset of AZs can go down and because it’s not the whole region
you won’t get paid.

